# Indian lake conditions



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Before i make the drive i was seeing if anyone had info on the conditions of indian after the two days of rain. Channels clear or blown out?


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Moundwood is muddy


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Currently at the lake. when did it become acceptable to blair ghetto base humpty music from the boats? My kids had alot of questions as to what some of the words ment. First trip up on a friday eve, annoyed as all get out.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I feel your pain. How’s the fishing?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TomC said:


> Currently at the lake. when did it become acceptable to blair ghetto base humpty music from the boats? My kids had alot of questions as to what some of the words ment. First trip up on a friday eve, annoyed as all get out.


That’s about all I hear at Alum unless it’s coming from my speakers. Was south of Big Run the other day and a boat was hanging out around 36/37 and we could hear every word. They weren’t very nice words either! Just turned my Bluetooth up till it went away


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That’s about all I hear at Alum unless it’s coming from my speakers. Was south of Big Run the other day and a boat was hanging out around 36/37 and we could hear every word. They weren’t very nice words either! Just turned my Bluetooth up till it went away. Good ol’ Cody Jinks drowns it out.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That’s about all I hear at Alum unless it’s coming from my speakers. Was south of Big Run the other day and a boat was hanging out around 36/37 and we could hear every word. They weren’t very nice words either! Just turned my Bluetooth up till it went away


Was it an older pontoon boat with half a dozen individuals on board and no registration numbers on the side? I was fishing in Big Run on Tuesday and this boat came blasting past the no wake buoy way up into the inlet before they slowed down. They went back out quite a bit slower, but still too fast. Nice thing though, I gained more confidence in my canoe. It handled the wake with no trouble.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Fishing sucked, couldnt find a channel or flathead anywhere. In fact it was interesting no one was catching any sort of cats anywhere on the lake.

The lake has changed though. Ive never seen it so clear and full of weeds.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

TomC said:


> Fishing sucked, couldnt find a channel or flathead anywhere. In fact it was interesting no one was catching any sort of cats anywhere on the lake.
> 
> The lake has changed though. Ive never seen it so clear and full of weeds.


Yes, the lake conditions have changed so much since the zebra mussels were brought to the lake. We started trolling in 2018 and remembered running baits near the bottom, or even on the bottom kicking up mud to catch saugeye. Last year we started noticing the mussels, but it was still manageable. The water cleared up some and noticed some weeds and increased clarity, but you could still troll over the top. Our first trip after Memorial Day this year was a different story. Weeds are thicker and there are some weeds on surface as well. As soon as we put a trolling bait in the water, it would usually have weeds on within 30 seconds. The bait would either catch a weed clump below or the line itself would run through a surface weed which would follow the line down and get stuck on the bait. It is certainly frustrating. I can imagine its has also harmed the catfishing as well. I don't know if there really is a good solution to get rid of the mussels without harming the fishing.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

On Lake Erie after the zebra mussels had taken hold, it was discovered the Yellow Perch and few other species began feeding on them. In turn Yellow Perch came back I. Much better numbers and size.
Takes time.


----------



## Lillylou11 (Jul 20, 2021)

TomC said:


> Fishing sucked, couldnt find a channel or flathead anywhere. In fact it was interesting no one was catching any sort of cats anywhere on the lake.
> 
> The lake has changed though. Ive never seen it so clear and full of weeds.


My family owns a cottage on south walnut island. I have been going to the lake for 43 yrs. There is this seed weed type plant taking over our channel and its clearing. Also out front in our swimming area there were the weeds starting to grow and these tiny black specks in the water. I have NEVER seen anything like this in the lake EVER. I am seriously concerned. Got on here to see what these plants growing in the water everywhere are. Our boats proplers get tangled up also. I spent 10 mins in the water and got out due to the black soecks and weeds.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Lillylou11 said:


> My family owns a cottage on south walnut island. I have been going to the lake for 43 yrs. There is this seed weed type plant taking over our channel and its clearing. Also out front in our swimming area there were the weeds starting to grow and these tiny black specks in the water. I have NEVER seen anything like this in the lake EVER. I am seriously concerned. Got on here to see what these plants growing in the water everywhere are. Our boats proplers get tangled up also. I spent 10 mins in the water and got out due to the black soecks and weeds.


Welcome to the world of zebra mussels and clear water!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Just read in the paper that the dnr is spraying the weeds to kill them. Don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not so good for the deep fish bowl reservoirs here Main reason for it here is the cost of chemicals to balance the water increase at the water plant. They want to treat it at the source. Reservoir water is drinking water first. Recreation falls to second. Hope they don't mess the balance up at IL to bad, it doesn't bounce back. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

If you knew what they were spraying with you might change your mind and let the weeds grow. I was there fishing saw a boat with multiple boxes of karmax on the deck which is a herbicide not to be used in any water source, known to cause cancer!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

hows it looking after the storms last night and this morning> is the clear lake not so clear now?


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I was there last night, 25-30some trips to Indian of the year and think that was my last one till fall. Second skunk on keeper saugeye for the year. Water was dirty from boat traffic, and couldn’t cast without weeds, drove all around the lake and couldn’t find an area to cast. I know of one area, but it is always busy. Only spent 45 minutes or so actually fishing, just got frustrated so went to try a new lake. I’d guess clarity is horrible today, I will be back in a month or two. Or I’ll probably make the horrible decision to go back next week


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Drove by Indian Lake yesterday and it looked like a thick bright green carpet on top of the water. Don't think I would even want to put my boat in there.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Went out of Blackhawk yesterday. Was there two weeks ago and remarked at the weed forest nearly tall enough to break the surface and visible in the clear water. Yesterday the weedbed was MUCH worse and boat props were unable to penetrate without stopping every hundred feet to clear the fouling. I doubt decent size fish can navigate between the weed stems growing so close together but it probably makes a fantastic nursery for fish fry and bait fish. Seems like the weeds extended 500 yards in every direction. Snail population is exploding. ODNR weed harvester equipment was being launched but I don't know where it was working.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bohanan66 said:


> Went out of Blackhawk yesterday. Was there two weeks ago and remarked at the weed forest nearly tall enough to break the surface and visible in the clear water. Yesterday the weedbed was MUCH worse and boat props were unable to penetrate without stopping every hundred feet to clear the fouling. I doubt decent size fish can navigate between the weed stems growing so close together but it probably makes a fantastic nursery for fish fry and bait fish. Seems like the weeds extended 500 yards in every direction. Snail population is exploding. ODNR weed harvester equipment was being launched but I don't know where it was working.


I bet it’s gonna set up for an epic fall/spring bite! Not too familiar with weeds and their die off, when does everyone think they’ll go away in fall. Start mid September and gone by November?


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

With the warm fall weather we have been having the last few years I doubt the weeds would start to die off until November. Does anyone know what the conditions in the reserve are? I bet the weeds are super thick in there.


----------



## ORIGINAL STRINGBEAN (11 mo ago)

TomC said:


> Before i make the drive i was seeing if anyone had info on the conditions of indian after the two days of rain. Channels clear or blown out?


----------



## ORIGINAL STRINGBEAN (11 mo ago)

TomC said:


> Before i make the drive i was seeing if anyone had info on the conditions of indian after the two days of rain. Channels clear or blown out?


COUSIN WAS THERE TODAY SAID LAKE WAS CLEAR AND SOMEONE WAS FISHING AT BARNES LANDING


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I drove by moundwood a couple days ago, the water looked descent, a few guys fishing.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

FYI, all the weeds stayed put over the winter. Even stayed green.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I ice fished the west bank this year and yes sir the weeds stayed green all year, I was able to find pockets in between the weeds, 8 ft of water water. Didn't catch anything out there...😜


----------

